# Left them Biting



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Middle of last week I took a good friend of mine Alan Luc out for a little fishing-scouting trip. We headed out about 10;00am looking for trout and reds. We fished several of my fall hot spots and found trout and reds in most, the fall fishing is going to be good. All fish caught on live shrimp and plastics under corks. The trout and reds were up on the shorelines and shallow points. We had good time, it has been a while since Al and I have done anything together and I was fishing just for fun. We left the trout biting at 3:00PM so I could be home in time to make my son?s football game.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">35 trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">10 Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The Fishing is really turning on now so if you would RATHER BE FISHING! And CATCHING give me a call and get in on the fun.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

